# Swing and Miss



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Tried chucking spinners, etc. for late coho or steel east of Hubbard Lake on a small unmentionable this last weekend. Nothing happening at the mouth or upstream. A few coho swimming around, that was it. Weather was brutal for mid-Nov. Deer camp was busy with a few nice bucks taken. Oh well, gave it a whirl.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That unique east-side fishery doesn't need any advertising. Not trying to be a Richard, but it just doesn't.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

I do my thing you do yours. Broke no rules and I don't see any of my reports/results as 'advertising,' especially when the fishing sucks. By the way; by posting reports (good and bad) on NE or NW unmentionables, I have had some great conversations with veteran M-S members - all of them positive and mutually beneficial. I know, I know, I am the newer guy and you have 6,000 + posts. Super.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> That unique east-side fishery doesn't need any advertising. Not trying to be a Richard, but it just doesn't.


Then why be a Big Fat Richard?? Mind your own business!! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

hawgeye said:


> Then why be a Big Fat Richard?? Mind your own business!! Thanks for the report!





> "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should."


I guess that can be a two-way street, eh? 

Maybe we should organize a Coho outing for that river next fall? Bring some friends, and cover some water! With lake Michigan Salmon runs seemingly in decline, people will be looking for better opportunities.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Not entirely a bad idea. Great public access and facilities for ALL at the mouth. Good for the local economy. Blah, I'm done. I feel all grimy for taking the bait.


----------



## Tracker Targa (Jul 17, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> I guess that can be a two-way street, eh?
> 
> Maybe we should organize a Coho outing for that river next fall? Bring some friends, and cover some water! With lake Michigan Salmon runs seemingly in decline, people will be looking for better opportunities.


I agree with you fishndude with whats happening on the west side we all need to protect our resourses on the eastside im hoping alot of guys keep it to themselves.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I agree with Breck as well. Said unmentionable likely won't be a destination spot, but how many wild, self-sustaining coho stocks do we have in the NE? 

This is a rare and awesome situation, that should be left quiet. Way too many meat fisherman and just plain ignorant people out there, who care not about such a thing as a wild fishery. Fish it, enjoy it, don't talk about it. Simple as that. By the way, we need to just let this thread die. Not doing any favors keeping it in the spotlight.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I agree with Breck as well. Said unmentionable likely won't be a destination spot, but how many wild, self-sustaining coho stocks do we have in the NE?
> 
> This is a rare and awesome situation, that should be left quiet. Way too many meat fisherman and just plain ignorant people out there, who care not about such a thing as a wild fishery. Fish it, enjoy it, don't talk about it. Simple as that. By the way, we need to just let this thread die. Not doing any favors keeping it in the spotlight.


exactly what he said i could not of said it better myself thank you


----------

